
Announcing minitest-rails - tehviking
http://blowmage.com/2012/07/10/announcing-minitest-rails
======
phaedryx
First thing I wondered about was integration testing with capybara, looks like
there is a companion get for it: <https://github.com/blowmage/minitest-rails-
capybara>

------
zuu
I'm a bit confused as to why this exists? What is wrong with existing test
frameworks?

~~~
blowmage
Nothing is wrong with Test::Unit or Rspec or any other testing framework. I
happen to like Minitest and want to use it in my Rails app. Also, the testing
infrastructure in Rails 4 is built on Minitest and so minitest-rails enables
its use in Rails 3.

I dislike where Rails places the tests by default, so I wanted something to
support a more discoverable structure.

Its a testament to how Rails is architected that its to easy to plug in an
entirely new testing framework. Yay Rails.

